# My father on his Harley



## Rust rider (Jun 9, 2022)

Don’t know what year about 1940.I know that he liked to swap parts from newer bikes so I.d. of year may be hard.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 9, 2022)

riding one of those is like being a one-man band ... clutch shift throttle brake. cool pic.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 10, 2022)

Very cool !!


----------



## Gully (Jun 10, 2022)

Great Photo!!


----------



## Cossack38 (Jul 4, 2022)

Love the photo.  The chrome strips and tank badges look like '41, but a lot of guys dolled up their machines.  Pretty close the 1938 Big Twin flathead that I ride.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 5, 2022)

I can easily say this is the coolest thing I'll see today! 👍


----------

